#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  ENPECO - υπολογισμός σκιάσεων, ΖΝΧ, Pgen, συντ. θερμοπερατότητας για ΠΕΑ

## androklis_1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Στο http://www.synenergia.com/ υπάρχει το πρόγραμμα ENPECO που υπολογίζει διείσδυση αέρα, συντελεστές σκίασης διαφανών και αδιαφανών επιφανειών: ορίζοντα, προβόλων, πλευρικών προεξοχών, τεντών, σταθερών περσίδων καθώς και κατανάλωση Ζεστού Νερού Χρήσης (Ζ.Ν.Χ.), μέγιστη θερμική ισχύ λέβητα, συντελεστή θερμοπερατότητας.

Μπορεί να  περιορίσει το χρόνο των υπολογισμών στο μισό, και είναι πάρα πολύ απλό στη χρήση του. Υπάρχει και έκδοση επίδειξης για δοκιμή, ενώ στοιχίζει κάτω από 100 ευρώ!

Ρίξτε μια ματιά.

----------

